# Wi-Fi not staying connected



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

My N7's Wi-Fi is not staying connected, it's dropping at least once during the day and every night while I am sleeping. I do have the setting checked to stay awake during sleep. Also, I am running aokp nightlies and the new chameleon launcher.

Anyone else having issues?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

On CM10 (latest euroskank builds) I haven't noticed this issue.


----------

